# black screen shortly after booting?

## larmbr

My system is loaded by EFI GRUB2. Kernel version is gentoo-sources 3.10.7

Shortly after booting, the screen turns black and seems hanging there, and I have

to hit the shutdown button.

I've checked the forum, and found this may be caused by FrameBuffer -related things.

I've consulted the SystemRescueCD's config file to tune the config, but it still doesn't work.

Here is my .config file:

http://www.pastebin.ca/2456502

Here is my lspci -k:

http://www.pastebin.ca/2456519

Thanks.

----------

## Logicien

The Nvidia framebuffer is your problem. It is not KMS capable (or I am wrong) and is not usable with EFI firmware. The Nouveau frambuffer who support Nvidia cards, is KMS capable and should work with EFI firmware, or you can use the EFI framebuffer who natively work. All other framebuffers must be deactivate.

To test the Nouveau frambuffer a configuration like this of the kernel should work

```
CONFIG_FB_EFI=n

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=n

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y
```

To test the EFI framebuffer

```
CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_DRM=n

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=n

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=n

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=n
```

If you add the support for both the Nouveau and EFI framebuffers, you have to specify at kernel command line which one Linux must use. You can activate CONFIG_EFIVAR_FS=y .

----------

## larmbr

Hi, Logicien,

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To test the Nouveau frambuffer a configuration like this of the kernel should work
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This configuration doesn't work.

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To test the EFI framebuffer
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This configuration seems OK.

But I quite don't understand why.

Thanks.

----------

## Ant P.

It should be safe to have both CONFIG_FB_EFI=y and CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y, what happens if you try that?

----------

